
Scientists create Terminator-style muscle at 1,000 times human strength - jonbaer
http://rt.com/news/robotic-muscle-torsional-berkeley-626/
======
jenjenhar
Noob question:

How hard is it to then group these micro-muscles together? Is it very far the
stage the research is at right now?

